

Show HN: flipgrid.js, an experimental minimalist photo gallery - t3hprogrammer
http://t3hprogrammer.github.com/flipgrid.js/

======
nkoren
I'm currently testing this on a slow connection from an airport lounge in
India. It's a pretty frustrating experience: I click on an image and receive
no feedback about whether the click has registered. Sometimes the full image
appears after 5-10 seconds, sometimes it never appears. Sometimes I click
several times in the interim, and get weird results.

But I bet it is quite nice on a higher-speed connection.

This raises a question for me: what is the best way to simulate/create a low-
speed connection, for UI testing purposes?

~~~
MasterScrat
I use Sloppy for this: <http://www.dallaway.com/sloppy/>

SO topic on this subject: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1094760/network-
tools-tha...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1094760/network-tools-that-
simulate-slow-network-connection)

------
doesnt_know
Pretty cool. I think it could use some kind of feedback/indicator when I click
on a photo and it's loading. I was clicking thumbnails and nothing was
happening, wasn't sure what was suppose to happen. Turns out it was just
loading, but there was no indication that was happening.

This wouldn't be a big problem, but the entire thing seems to rely on you
going very slowly and only click one at a time and wait for it to load.

If I click another photo during that loading period, it mashes up the photos
[1]. Scrolling down while a photo is in the center also doesn't appear to work
well, if I click another photo it tries to bring it up and cuts them up [2].
Looks like it could do with some more testing my friend.

[1] <http://i.imgur.com/uzUl0.png>

[2] <http://i.imgur.com/hqD9J.png>

~~~
t3hprogrammer
I would like to a "loading" indicator too, but I'm not sure what the best way
to integrate it is. I've noticed the other issues you've pointed out - there
definitely needs to be some more refinement that needs to be thought about.

------
chapel
I would love it if instead of having the image move to the center if it is on
the outside, instead have the image appear around the thumbnail right where it
is like the ones in the center. That would make it win completely. Otherwise
it is very nice and simple in a good way.

~~~
ashray
Agreed. The eye tracking required to move from thumbnails placed in different
regions to the center of the screen is a bit too much work.

Enlarging the image right where it is might work better. Just a hunch though.

~~~
t3hprogrammer
It's worth playing around with - I would definitely like to have the image
fill as much of the space as possible.

------
mistagrrr
Very creative, nice job! You might want to expire the Flickr API key used
since it's part of github's history now.

~~~
t3hprogrammer
Done! I thought you needed it to view photos, but it doesn't seem like that's
the case.

------
olympus
Very neat, I just had a few minor issues with needing to click some thumbnails
twice to get the picture to display correctly. With that one issue aside, I
think this is a pretty slick way to display photos and might use it myself to
display vacation pics or something similar.

------
kkwok
Like this a lot, awesome work with this.

Some feedback: When you have a photo being viewed and you click a thumbnail
from the bottom or top rows, the picture changes, but the thumbnail
disappears.

Also, when you do this the new picture renders not as smoothly.

------
citricsquid
I can't find a link to the repository from the demo, so here for anyone else:
<https://github.com/t3hprogrammer/flipgrid.js>

~~~
t3hprogrammer
Sorry about that, just added a link!

------
Axsuul
Awesome, way to think outside of the "box"!

------
Ian999
Really awesome stuff!

------
tylerlh
pretty cool! nice work on this.

------
cool_guy
Awesome

